# Oil change intervals



## XYdadX3 (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a 2012 eco with only 32k miles on it. I mainly just drive it to work and being in the military it' has sat for a while so that's why the mileage is pretty low. 
Anyway, after reading the owners manual it seems to read that the oil only needs to be changed when the sensor says it's due, or annually. I don't think my oil life has ever been below 80% but I get nervous after 6 months and get it changed anyway. 
So my question is: Can/ should you really go a year between oil changes in this car, and what parameters does the oil life display base it's calculation on?


----------



## stormcruze (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a 2013 2LT with the ecoboost and it doesn't get too many miles per year. I have my oil changed once per year at my local Chevy dealer just to be safe and everything runs great.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been using Mobil1 Full Synthetic since 1980 and going 10K miles between oil and filter changes. Never had an engine issue yet. My '03 Mazda P5 has 99K miles on the clock and the engine goes 10K miles with no perceptible oil loss and the gas mileage has remained the same for the life of the car. However, I am changing the oil and filter in the new car when the OLM hits 15%. The **** thing nags you every time you start the engine, so I do it. When the car was new, we'd get about 6,500 miles on an oil change. Our driving habits (and routes) have gotten a lot shorter this last year and now the nagging starts at about 4,500 miles. Still using full synthetic though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Once a year or 7500 miles is fine on a synthetic oil. 

If primarily short trip driving is done, get it good and warmed up every now and then to boil off condensation in the oil.


----------

